# Is this a good tank setup?



## Aquamarine3733 (Sep 16, 2008)

I want to set up kind of a zen tank with little dragon statues in it, pieces of rose quartz, and black sand. I was thinking it would have platies, mollies, and one dwarf gourami, as well as a small school of neon or cardinal tetras. I would love to have a colurful type of shrimp like amano shrimp. It will be very heavily planted with silk plants and I might add an interesting piece of driftwood. Oh, and a trio of tiny cory cats. Any thoughts? I may also do a freshwater refugium and raise the livebearer fry in it. I know an lfs whose owner will probably take the fry, whether for money, supplies, or free. Please write!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

As long as everything you want to put in YOUR TANK is safe to the fish than, IMO a tank setup is a personal thing to you, what I like and what your like are, are most likely different. They only questionis what size tank are going to use, the number if fish you want in the tank. (this will tell you the size of tank you need, not what you can afford) and what equipment you going to use. You says silk plants so you won't need to upgrade the lights as 18watts is the stardard factory light fixture. No CO2 will be require so that out... so what your really looking at is filtration. There is always the heater inline or in tank if you want UV lights. Would just about cover the equipment.


----------

